# Notebook Marca: EXO modelo: SMART E21F. Formatear



## Walfabcont (May 7, 2020)

Hola a todos.

Me llego al taller una notebook marca exo modelo Smart e21f. necesito formatearla pero no logro entrar al bios para poder cambiar la orden de booteo. probé con F2, F10 y Esc, pero no dio resultado. Alguien sabrá como entrar. 
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

Si mantener F2 presionado, encender hasta que aparezca el B.I.O.S., y soltar no funciona, prueba éste método si aun puedes ingresar al sistema.


----------

